
iOS 12 will include a new life-saving feature for iPhone customers in the US - josefresco
https://9to5mac.com/2018/06/18/ios-12-next-generation-911/
======
josefresco
Isn't this essentially a "back door" to location services, only accessible to
law enforcement? Sounds ... familiar.

------
crunchlibrarian
This article headline is so bad, should be edited to something not bad

